# Crap????????????



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I accidentally just shot a "window" out with a slingshot


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

That... Is... unfortunate. Been there, not fun. Good luck cleaning up.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Lol yup


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think they have a badge for that yet.. but you definitely earned that 1


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont worry, shower curtains are in style


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bummmmmmmmer.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Who knew 1/4 inch steel at 29 in draw 3/4 inch wide had enough power to ricochet off of a cinderblock and do that


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bet the parents weren't real thrilled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can you blame it on adhd?? Thats what the doctors said about me.. when i moved too much.. too little.. breathed.. jumped.. cried.. didnt cry.. it was all adhd.. adhd made isis. Lol


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Bad luck, this things happen. Are you shooting with a catchbox?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I kinda wanna know what your parents said lol


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I only Have a mom and it was a ricochet it was an accident and mom said it was ok


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well thats good. And yea man my pops was taken by the legal system so i understand. My mom wouldve went nuts. Lol. catchbox aint that hard to make .. try it out


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I did that but I had a Huge slingshot that shot golf balls..... I broke the sliding glass back door XD


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope you wear safety glasses. This kinds of things can take an eye, or anything else fragile out! Obviously.


----------

